# £20k budget car advice....



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Got £20k saved and in need of a new car. 

Few things, is buying outright best? (2nd hand) or PCP (new) ??

Also if you had 20k to buy a car what would you get ? 

Few conditions, must be good mpg ( 80miles daily ) and have a boot which can home small dogs, so rules out saloons etc. 

And finally power is a must, thinking 200bhp + (3.0 diesel etc)

Thing is i dont want to spend 20k and have a skoda if you get what I mean so i may have to compromise something you see.. 

Things im thinking of are, Audi A4/A6 black edition 3.0tdi, Merc C350, 4x4 in 3.0 diesel. 

Advice on opinions please. 


James


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

If i had 20k to blow on a car it would be a Jaguar XF without a doubt.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Bmw 330d m sport in any guise of your choice - coupé / convertible / saloon / tourer caan't think of a better all rounder for every day use.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

You may have 20k to spend but do you have the follow on to be able to run these and pay unexpected bills should they occur.
If mileage is important id say some money and get a 2.0 diesel, some are getting close to 200bhp now arent they
Ib be choosing a bmw if I did want a 3.0 diesel but id also go for a E90. 20k on a new car to loose value istantly isnt for me tbh


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I would not buy new, just too much of a loss instantly 

I'd look at a4/a6, very good cars and you can get a lot for your money, lots of variation to choose from and engine options 

Would probably avoid the merc personally purely based on the fact that I personally I think the audi is far better quality for the money. My dad had an s6 and test drove a merc, I went with him and neither of us were impressed and at all with the quality in comparison

Also got the 3 series, the newer diesel engines are very good on them


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, i had a look for them but the new XF estate versions were coming a bit about £20,000


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Got offered £390pm for 2 year with 3k down on the new C250 Bluetec Estate AMG top one. But thats just 6K a year down the swanney and i hate the idea of that.


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

The BMW's just dont do it for me style wise, if you rocked up in one of them you'd think hmmm nice company car... Not what you want when you have spent 20k


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

A6 or A4 would probably be my choice for your needs can't really think of many others id have


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

JamesnDaz said:


> The BMW's just dont do it for me style wise, if you rocked up in one of them you'd think hmmm nice company car... Not what you want when you have spent 20k


What difference would it make if you turned up in an Audi A4/A6? Both have the same reputation as being company cars.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The only BMWs or Audis that won't come across as company cars to many will be the bigger petrol engined coupes.


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Some difference between:










And


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

JamesnDaz said:


> The BMW's just dont do it for me style wise, if you rocked up in one of them you'd think hmmm nice company car... Not what you want when you have spent 20k


So no different to an audi then. I see more a4 tdis on the road than bmw at the moment.
The bmws are all 318d m sports

Tbh it sounds like you have made your mind up and popped on for approval


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, i had a look for them but the new estate versions were coming a bit about £20,000


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

So you consider a c class Derv but a 3 series looks like a company car so you wouldn't have one... Right.:::


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

JamesnDaz said:


> Some difference between:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've picked up a S line Audi with the very popular and better styling. You've compared it against a SE model BMW. Not exactly like for like.

BMWs depreciate more these days due to the popularity of Audi. You get more car for your money buying BMW used.

It sounds as if your mind is already made up. Buy what makes you happy.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If you don't want a BMW then fair enough, maybe dont use the company car reason though, anyway i think for what your after a 3.0 Tdi Audi is a good choice and the servicing won't be to mad as it would with some other brands.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

JamesnDaz said:


> The BMW's just dont do it for me style wise, if you rocked up in one of them you'd think hmmm nice company car... Not what you want when you have spent 20k


All bmw's? What makes you think an audi a4/a5 isn't a car you'd associate with being a company car?

Style wise pretty much most estates are incredibly boring, especially an a4/a6.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

E93 convertible 330i , job done :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What about a MK7 Golf Estate or a Passat?

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new/golf-estate-vii/home


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What about a MK7 Golf Estate or a Passat?
> 
> http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new/golf-estate-vii/home


I didn't think the suggestions could get any more dull.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Company cars can be a good benchmark, bouncing up and down the motorways in something uncomfortable is no fun, its up to you to make it a nice one...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> I didn't think the suggestions could get any more dull.


And what have you contributed that is worthwhile?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Lets have just one thread without an argument please !


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm also going with the xf, or lexus gs450h.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I am constantly amazed that the op could pose the question and expect an unbiased response, by and large people will advocate their own cars if only to justify their choices!

As an example, I would never have a BMW regardless of the fact that they are good cars because I hate the image, but would insist the OP should buy a C Class Merc because I have one! 

And what is wrong with the VW Golf, maybe the OP wants a quality car that isnt too big, and doesnt carry the large servicing / repair bills of the Audi/Merc/BMW that everyone is so keen to advocate?

Oh and always buy a high mileage car because they are better value!

To the OP I would say look closely at your budget, but also as suggested earlier the running and service costs of each vehicle, nothing wrong with buying any of the recommended prestige cars, just be prepared for the costs that go with them.

Since the VW Golf has been slated, I will open myself to ridicule and suggest the Citroen Cactus. Really? Well the 100HDI does 91 mpg, £0 RFL, is easily in budget, can accomodate the OPs dogs, and you can park it in Tescos without worrying about getting the doors dented.......Maybe not as desirable as some cars mentioned, but a practical solution to everyday modern motoring!

Hope the OP makes a good choice........


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

m500dpp said:


> I am constantly amazed that the op could pose the question and expect an unbiased response, by and large people will advocate their own cars if only to justify their choices!
> 
> As an example, I would never have a BMW regardless of the fact that they are good cars because I hate the image, but would insist the OP should buy a C Class Merc because I have one!
> 
> ...


Fairest and best response I've read on this thread so far. :thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

The fact that he says 3.0 diesel etc sort of makes a golf and passat out of the question to be honest

Good shout for the lexus though


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

if I was in your shoes I wouldn't really want to spend 20k on something I would be racking up 400 miles a week in, after 3yrs the value of the car will be negligible. I would think about buying something with highish motorway miles that's lost a lot of its value.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

possul said:


> The fact that he says 3.0 diesel etc sort of makes a golf and passat out of the question to be honest
> 
> Good shout for the lexus though


Not really, the 2.1 CDI 250 Merc puts out 204 bhp, and no doubt the equivalent Passat and BMWs (and Ford Mondeos, another fine car that the OP could buy a newer version of) do the same so they are in the performance band. Lexus is another fine car that carries related service and repair bills!!!

Theres a massive choice for that sum of money even before considering finance


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

What roads do you drive ?

An A6 might be a good buy at 2 yrs old but it's quiet a big bus to hustle down a country B road at speed, or battling through town streets and car parks etc.


Audi A3 sportback (170bhp diesel) would accommodate the dogs easily, as would an A4 avante or 3 series touring or c class estate. 

I'd have a look at what 18k would buy you in somewhere like motorpoint.co.uk, purely because they only stock 1-3yr old cars at prices £1k+ below a dealer. Will give you easy route to use possible cars.


PCP deals on new cars can work out ok if your budget means you can drive a £35K car for 3 years and £18k but you have nothing left at the end. Buy a £30k car (when new) at 24-28 months old at £18k and Ito still be worth £8k in 3yrs time.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Volvo V60 R-Design is a nice looking practical car and a bit different from the norm.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just buy an old rs4 and save 4k for servicing and fuel


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

m500dpp said:


> Not really, the 2.1 CDI 250 Merc puts out 204 bhp, and no doubt the equivalent Passat and BMWs (and Ford Mondeos, another fine car that the OP could buy a newer version of) do the same so they are in the performance band. Lexus is another fine car that carries related service and repair bills!!!
> 
> Theres a massive choice for that sum of money even before considering finance


So what were now saying is recommended every car upto 3.0 in engine size because of power output.
Sure thing, no probs
Is a 2.0 diesel going to drive the same in terms of power when compared to a 3.0


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The new Ford Mondeo is a 2.0L and capable of pouring out 210bhp.

Don't think the all new model is available as an estate yet though.

http://www.ford.co.uk/Cars/AllNewMondeo


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Audi Q5 ?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

possul said:


> So what were now saying is recommended every car upto 3.0 in engine size because of power output.
> Sure thing, no probs
> Is a 2.0 diesel going to drive the same in terms of power when compared to a 3.0


Or conversely are we saying nothing less than a 3.0 engine would be suitable?

With engines these days its not so clear cut on just size, the OP needs to drive a few and make up his own mind!


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Jaguar XF.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The new Ford Mondeo is a 2.0L and capable of pouring out 210bhp.
> 
> Don't think the all new model is available as an estate yet though.
> 
> http://www.ford.co.uk/Cars/AllNewMondeo


Your comparing brand new to nearly new.
Compre it to a new audi with 3.0 tdi theres more power and more torque which is what a diesel is about. 
Driveability would also be alot better at speed and overtaking with a 3.0 rather than a 2.0


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok I agree your right 
I suggested cars based on what the Op said
But hey 
Saab 93 ttid



JamesnDaz said:


> (3.0 diesel etc)
> James


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

possul said:


> Ok I agree your right
> I suggested cars based on what the Op said
> But hey
> Saab 93 ttid


Who's right? Me?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

OP what car did you buy in 2013 when you were looking to replace your Audi A4 with another Audi?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Im just bored so lets go with both :lol:

Called sarcasm duck


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> I am constantly amazed that the op could pose the question and expect an unbiased response, by and large people will advocate their own cars if only to justify their choices!
> 
> As an example, I would never have a BMW regardless of the fact that they are good cars because I hate the image, but would insist the OP should buy a C Class Merc because I have one!
> 
> ...


Because all he can ever suggest is a golf. Is it truly possible to be that ignorant and moronic?

20k in this segment of choices for what was asked, is, a company car, by any stretch of the imagination, therefore, dull and boring and pretty much identical whatever you buy.

Why the hell would I give a bullcrap what other people said about my choice? Am I as shallow and stupid to have no opinions of my own or any thoughts of my own so that I need to be told exactly what to do by someone else?

Or even give a crap about the image of a car?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RP84 said:


> Audi Q5 ?


I was also wondering about this, but I don't think mpg or newish would come into it, I stand to be corrected though :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> if I was in your shoes I wouldn't really want to spend 20k on something I would be racking up 400 miles a week in, after 3yrs the value of the car will be negligible. I would think about buying something with highish motorway miles that's lost a lot of its value.


This :thumb:

If you're doing a load of miles, surely something older, cheaper, smaller engined perhaps is more suited to a long, dull commute.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm also going to mention the lexus rx. V6, good mpg, over 200 horses, SUV.

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/lexus/rx/lexus-rx-450h-se-i-2010--10-reg/3688225


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

If you are wanting to go down the second hand route, would an E-Class or a VW Touareg be suitable?

Both available in 3.0L engines as per your requirement and have plenty of poke.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I've got a 2.1 courtesy car Mercedes c220 blue efficiency at the moment 14 plate. It's ****e.nothin like a bmw in terms of refinement & drivability. Just saying


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> I've got a 2.1 courtesy car Mercedes c220 blue efficiency at the moment 14 plate. It's ****e.nothin like a bmw in terms of refinement & drivability. Just saying


But a Mercedes-Benz has class - just saying!!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The jaguar xf would be my choice too, however fir gte sake of bring different I would take one of these

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...e-5dr-4wd-panoramic-roof-rear-dvd-nav/3624366


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

A Jaguar XF.

I'd have a look at the used section of Mercades too. U can get hell of a car for around 14k. 

I recently looked and compared Jaguars and mercs (saloons) and for the same price you could get a fully specced/ nicer interior on the jaguar than the merc.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerr said:


> OP what car did you buy in 2013 when you were looking to replace your Audi A4 with another Audi?


I think this needs answering really


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Another ...

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...6-premium-luxury-swb-diesel-automatic/3318012


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

That oozes class, not sure about the dogs in the back but maybe a tartan picnic blanket would solve that!


----------



## jordanjja1 (Jan 9, 2015)

JamesnDaz said:


> Some difference between:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A4 avant black edition in grey..... Hands down. Would make sure it was a quattro and probably 2.0tdi 180 bhp. Get a remap and it will be around 230 bhp...... Simple.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Get a GS450h - 330+hp and guaranteed no extra bills. Best thing is its petrol V6

If you don't like the older shape get a GS250. That's got 206hp too. Get in F-Sport spec. Makes a sonorous noise too


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought an XF and then I sold it 

I thought I liked it , then decided that it wasn't as good as the Mercedes that I got rid of to buy it (wished I never sold the Merc) and then got my BMW 

The XF never felt as good a build quality the interior , the exterior everything , Yes it looked good but everything felt flimsy , Just my opinion though


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Probably not to everyones taste, but what about BMW 530d GT ? Fast, economical and plenty of space for the dogs ? My friend has one and he swears its the best car in the world.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

The focus ST estate? hatch comes in a diesel version not sure if the estate does, looks waise its very nice good range of toys............waits to get shot down its a ford....................


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

m500dpp said:


> Not really, the 2.1 CDI 250 Merc puts out 204 bhp, and no doubt the equivalent Passat and BMWs (and Ford Mondeos, another fine car that the OP could buy a newer version of) do the same so they are in the performance band. Lexus is another fine car that carries related service and repair bills!!!
> 
> Theres a massive choice for that sum of money even before considering finance





m500dpp said:


> But a Mercedes-Benz has class - just saying!!!!!:lol::lol:


In a thread that everyone is advising the brand of car that they own I'm going to go against the grain.

I had a 2.1L C-class as a courtesy car and thought the engine was decidedly agricultural! Generations old VAG engines are streets ahead.....probably BMW too, although it's been a few years since i've driven a 4 cylinder BMW I remember it being pretty nice. The V6 merc's are a lot nicer though!


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking outside the box here but how about an Audi of some sort?.

Or really outside the box £20k puts you in a decent spec Infiniti, granted they're uglier than Quasimodo but it's not a BMW and folk can't moan at you for buying another Audi. It's also relatively unlikely your neighbours would have one so finding your house when staggering home from the pub is considerably easier than if you had a german box outside the front door, you'd just spot the Infiniti and go "jesus christ who has that car, oh yeah it's me" job done close the thread.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Bero if you read my main post you will see that I stated the same as you, that everyone recommends the car they drive, but you will also see I have not specifically recommended the Merc even though I have one and like it. When I bought it I was aware of the criticism of the engine but for me its compensated by other aspects of the car, but whichever car we choose is a personal thing and I really dont expect the OP to get many unbiased opinions on here!

(PS I have not had a car in this class before and the engine seems OK to me! mine is the 250 version but doubt its different to the 220 you drove)

The quotes you have put in are merely a bit of sparring equilising the BMW Merc comparisons.........

Is that a C63 I see in your avatar?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

m500dpp said:


> Bero if you read my main post you will see that I stated the same as you, that everyone recommends the car they drive, but you will also see I have not specifically recommended the Merc even though I have one and like it. When I bought it I was aware of the criticism of the engine but for me its compensated by other aspects of the car, but whichever car we choose is a personal thing and I really dont expect the OP to get many unbiased opinions on here!
> 
> (PS I have not had a car in this class before and the engine seems OK to me! mine is the 250 version but doubt its different to the 220 you drove)
> 
> ...


I never realised both posts I quoted was the same person. :lol: I wasn't picking on you, just posting on my recent experience. :thumb:

The engine is certainly ok. I had always perceived merc diesels to be very refined...maybe it was just my expectations were too high.....or I was just being grumpy running about town in a poverty spec courtesy car. :lol:

Yes, it's my car in the avatar...did a little write up here if interested.


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Audi RS Avant, my preference is the 6


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Everyone is giving biased opinions including me! However, nothing wrong with that - it provides well needed suggestions for the OP and then OP can decide what he likes! 

Ive owned quite a few cars - best ownership experience has been Lexus without a doubt - although my 1995 VW was pretty close at the time!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We fight and squabble over these what car should I buy threads all the time. 

You know before we do the OP has already got their mind on something and is only seeking approval. 

Most saloons/estates will do all a driver will ever need. It'll go, it will stop, it will occasionally go wrong, it will do xxMPG, but in the grand scheme of things it is just a little bit more money to solve or improve each thing.

Certain cars bring a feel good factor to different people for reasons that you can't actually explain. People analyse what drives better, what offers better value, cheaper to run, but I don't think that really matters to most.

Look are subjective and people have their views on looks and very strange prejudices against other cars.

Putting many car owners into a discussion about cars is very similar to asking a football fans to enter an unbiased argument about their man rivals after 20 pints. They'll never concede and will look for things that didn't happen to justify their team. 

It's a bit bit of metal you want to buy with a diesel lump. The best thing to do is buy the car that makes you feel happy. 

The OP drives an Audi, wanted to buy an Audi 2 years ago and wants to buy another Audi now.

The best thing to do is buy an Audi and that'll make him happy. We'd save hours not fighting over what was already pretty much a stick on decision. 

It'll do all he ever needs and he will have the feel good factor. Job done.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> If you are wanting to go down the second hand route, would an E-Class or a VW Touareg be suitable?
> 
> Both available in 3.0L engines as per your requirement and have plenty of poke.


I'm actually impressed by this :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The OP drives an Audi, wanted to buy an Audi 2 years ago and wants to buy another Audi now.
> 
> The best thing to do is buy an Audi and that'll make him happy. We'd save hours not fighting over what was already pretty much a stick on decision.
> 
> It'll do all he ever needs and he will have the feel good factor. Job done.


It's just a bit of a shame that people are pathetic enough not to even be able to consider anything else and need the approval from others.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What about a Volvo xc60 R design. You can have a variety of engines, with the sweetest sounding 2.4 D5, 5 cylinder diesel being my pick. Only because it reminds me of old Audi 5 cylinder engines ahem.

The V60 suggested earlier is a good call too.

The op could really push the boat out and go for a v70 in d5 guise and hold a herd of cows in the boot. Like this









Or one of the most beautiful cars of recent years, the Alfa 159 station wagon (or whatever you call it).

Kia Sportage, Skoda Superb estate, or to follow the theme of recommending your own car, a Seat Exeo 170 sport tech remapped to 205 ish bhp albeit in estate form. It's almost an a4 after all....

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Or an insignia Sri estate vx line bi-turbo 195bhp?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeezo, the BMW lovers are a bit sensitive


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dode said:


> Jeezo, the BMW lovers are a bit sensitive


Where?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

On topic please.


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Ordered this;
0-62mph 5.9
150mph
380 torque
62mpg

Exact model as pictured C250 AMG in palladium silver with the 19" wheels as pictured.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

JamesnDaz said:


> Ordered this;
> 0-62mph 5.9
> 150mph
> 380 torque
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## afoggo (May 5, 2014)

JamesnDaz said:


> Ordered this;
> 0-62mph 5.9
> 150mph
> 380 torque
> ...


Good choice.

New c class estate looks spot on!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Lot of car for your £20k allowance!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That looks really smart. 

Isn't a C250 200 bhp? It'll never manage 0-60mph in 5.9 secs if so. I'm seeing over 7.0 secs. 

That nice styling pack and the wheels make the car. The colour is nice too.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice looking estate. Needs the AMG pack to make it stand out. 

The 0-60 time is 6.7 secs according to Parkers. 

I don't trust the quoted 0-60 times. My golf is rated at 7.6 secs, however it would never be able to do that in real life, more like 10.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Really nice car for the money and I really like the interior on the newest c/e class mercs :thumb:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

I've got a c250 estate the amg 125 edition that has a lot of extras as standard. The 220 will remap to similar figures. On a run I can get 60-65 to the gallon if I try. That's just driving normally not driving miss daisy. If you just get in and drive however you feel like you'll still do 50 mpg on the motorways. Around town it does 40. You can pick these up now 2012-2013 models for way under your budget. That was my choice.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ I'm lucky if I get 40 mpg with mine


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

JamesnDaz said:


> Ordered this;
> 0-62mph 5.9
> 150mph
> 380 torque
> ...


How for £20k?


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry I meant 6.9 secs for 0-60 got it on PCP 2 years 3k in 393 pcm


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I can never understand that, in 2 years you own nothing, where as a 13k jaguar xf on a personal loan would mean in 2 years you still have a 7k asset.


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Because for 10k I could not have the luxury I would get for spending 10k on a second hand car, granted I lose 10k but I'd lose 4-5k on that second hand car too so in my eyes the luxury is worth the 5k more over two years..

Plus the 10k is in my bank earning interest granted not much, and hassle free no breakdowns no hidden broken parts etc 

James


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

£10k? £3k in plus 24x393 is £12,432. 

I've not been paying much attention to prices, but is that a good deal? 

I've seen guys lease E63 AMG Mercs for not much more. 

There will always be an argument against buying a new car or an old one. Someone always has to take the hit to start the process or the chain would never continue.


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry because I've had my Audi so long and selling it for 3k I keep forgetting that bit


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Whilst it looks very nice, you said power was a must. Can't help thinking you'll just get frustrated with lack of power?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Focus ST estate...


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

JamesnDaz said:


> Ordered this;
> 0-62mph 5.9
> 150mph
> 380 torque
> ...


As soon as I saw this teamed with the thread title I headed straight over the Merc website for the price list, it's a really nice looking bus and for £20k!!!

Not until I got there and saw the £37k price tag I realised this must be some kind of lease deal


----------

